

About page in Klingon [Humor] - nikosdimopoulos
http://www.kasvi.org/index.php?kli

======
nikosdimopoulos
This is a Finnish politician who has an About page in Klingon!!

I found this really funny :)

------
nkassis
Chrome should have a klingon translator.

~~~
nikosdimopoulos
There is a Google Klingon page:

<http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=xx-klingon>

The translator would be really awesome!!

